# Pictures of Wild Animals



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)

So this is pictures of wild animals:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice kitty!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Wild Pig...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

One of the threats around here...
Fisher


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

they have a blog on natl geo that supposedly has animal selfies. not sure how that works. are they leaving a camera out there and hoping for the best? the looks on the faces of the animals just kills me. lol!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

I've seen this guy in action before. I like how comfortable the animals are with him.
https://pin.it/496ALMQ


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

Sign of the times ....  this is interesting video!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

another one ..


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

Tasmanian Tiger. On *7 September 1936 *only two months after the species was granted protected status, 
'Benjamin', the last known thylacine, died from exposure at the Beaumaris Zoo in Hobart.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)

A shoebill


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

those are creepy


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

hmm...i wonder how that turned out...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2020)

Wiki entry about this animal:
_The *common genet* (Genetta genetta) is a small viverrid[2] indigenous to Africa that was introduced to southwestern Europe and the Balearic Islands. It is widely distributed north of the Sahara, in savanna zones south of the Sahara to southern Africa and along the coast of Arabia, Yemen and Oman. It is listed as Least Concern on the IUCN Red List.[1] _

Characteristics:
_The common genet has a slender, cat-like body, a small head with a pointed muzzle, large oval ears, large eyes and well-developed whiskers up to 7 cm (2.8 in) in length. Its legs are short, with cat-like feet and semi-retractile claws. Its fur is dense and soft, and the coat is pale grey, with numerous black markings. The back and flanks are marked with about five rows of black spots, and a long black stripe runs along the middle of the back from the shoulders to the rump. There is also a black stripe on the forehead, and dark patches beneath the eyes, which are offset against the white fur of the chin and throat. The tail is striped, with anything from eight to thirteen rings along its length. Its body is 43 to 55 cm (17 to 22 in) long with a tail measuring 33 to 52 cm (13 to 20 in). Males weigh an average of 2 kg (4.4 lb) and are about 10% larger than females.[3] It has an erectile crest of hair from the shoulder to the base of the tail, a white tail tip and black hind feet.[4]_

More to read if you're interested:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_genet


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 31, 2020)

Sloth


----------



## RubyK (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 29, 2020)

The Platypus


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

This is one extremely fascinating creature.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2022)

Tigers are now endangered species because they are hunted for their fur and bones.  There are superstitions in Asia about Tigers that lead to some of this killing of Tigers.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Ceege (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 6:52 PM)




----------



## Ceege (Today at 10:17 AM)




----------

